# Erythrinus erythrinus



## Sven (Jun 15, 2005)

My LFS has a few of this wolffish/trahira thingy, and I've been wanting to get one ot two for quite a long time now. Are they aggressive to fish larger than them? I have some pikes in the tank, I'm afraid a wolffish/trahira thingy eill eat them. And how big do they grow?


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

Depends what kind of wolf fish it is.
If it's truely a Erythrinus, then it most likely wont mess with anything it cant comfortably kill or eat. If the fish are really skinny though, and not that long, Idk if it'd be a great idea.

The erythrinus erythrinus gets about 8-10 inches long in the aquarium.
If you can buy one! You'll love it!


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

hmmm without pics and true id i think ur gunna have a prob, although ive heard wolves are VERY intolerable of any tank mates


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

anything in the hoplias genus will not tolerate anything, yes, but erythrinus are differnt. more docile. they arent really docile at all, but moreso than the malabaricus.

They are a little aggressive, especially to each other, and depending on the fish can be very aggressive to smaller fish.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would not be adding other fish to one


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

how big are your pikes, what kind are they, and what kind of wolf fish is it. let me know that and then i can pretty much tell ya fer sho.


----------

